# Lighroom 6 CC - Develop Module under Lens Corrections only shows PROFILE and MANUAL



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you guys help?

I am missing 2 of the 4 options that used to be in Lightroom Lens Corrections panel, I am working from within the Develop Module.

Working on CR2 files and .DNG files. 

I only have Profile and Manual as options under Lens Corrections. I used to have COLOR and (I forgot the other one.. but there used to be 4 and now.. only 2)

Selecting Remove Chromatic Aberration does NOT remove all the green and purple I need removed, so I need to do it manually. Everytime I do it manually, I fix the Greens and then I go to use the dropper tool to fix the purple fringing and then the greens change back to GREEN!

I feel like an idiot. Can someone help me?  

I have been trying to google, forum, adobe forum, etc.  and I have had no luck.

I need to figure out how to get these BACK ASAP.

Please Help.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Kimmy-Kim, welcome to the forum!

I'm assuming you've updated to 2015.6 - the Lens Corrections panel was split into a Lens Corrections one with fewer tabs, and a Transform panel below.

Show us example screenshots of your green/purple issue?


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

Will do, just give me one moment!  WOW Victoria! Thank you so much for such a quick response!!


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> Will do, just give me one moment!  WOW Victoria! Thank you so much for such a quick response!!


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

i know there are alot more areas you can see with your naked eyeball, (that I did NOT circle) you can see them plain as day.

I just wanted to show you all the different colors, blue green, green, red, fuschia, purple etc. 

But when I fix one color in the green spectrum. and its fine, I go to fix the CA in the pink' spectrum and I lose all my green CA adjustments.
I have GOT to be doing something way wrong!!


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

Hers the original image.. I can see clear as day, some of the green but most of the red on the front of the lip of the hull (at the nose of the boat. If you zoom in a teen bit, you can see it. The curved part of the boat closes to the wood beam on the 1/3rd left portion of the image.


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> i know there are alot more areas you can see with your naked eyeball, (that I did NOT circle) you can see them plain as day.
> 
> I just wanted to show you all the different colors, blue green, green, red, fuschia, purple etc.
> 
> ...




***** EDIT ****** used my mouse to circle the areas.. Didn't have my Wacom with me. So i apologize for the messy highlighting of the areas.. lol!!!!


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Kimmy-Kim, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm assuming you've updated to 2015.6 - the Lens Corrections panel was split into a Lens Corrections one with fewer tabs, and a Transform panel below.
> 
> Show us example screenshots of your green/purple issue?


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 23, 2016)

Okay Miss Queen!!   all of my screen shots are up


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> But when I fix one color in the green spectrum. and its fine, I go to fix the CA in the pink' spectrum and I lose all my green CA adjustments.
> I have GOT to be doing something way wrong!!



Yup, I can see the fringing. I can't see how you're losing your green adjustments though... talk us through that bit step by step?

For all of the other colors (and potentially for the green/pink, if it's limited in area), try using Defringe in the adjustment brush, but just be aware that you won't want to paint it everywhere as it'll desaturate edges.


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 25, 2016)

when i go to clean up the green, the red/magenta/purple returns (after red/magenta/purple has been corrected) THEN I go to correct the red/magenta again, the green fringing returns.

(is this what you are asking?)

I want to make certain I am answering your question appropriately.

Should I just do the pinks/reds/purple defringing first.. Save. Then reopen and take care of the Green? ( I REALLY DONT WANT TO DO THIS!)

There's something awesome about this image I can see in my minds eye, I think it has killer potential - which is why I am DYING to figure out the 'fix'!! just a little C/A OCD.. lol..

Thanks Queen!!!!! xo


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 25, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> Okay Miss Queen!!   all of my screen shots are up




Hey, i was curious? Is Kiwi Geoff still around? He has helped me via remote. Maybe if I am not answering you appropriately, perhaps he or someone can remote acccess my LR and show me where I am going wrong.. And if he IS still around, does he still do the remote help thing?!?!? I know at least several years ago he was helping. But, I also know hes a super busy dude!!!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 25, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> Hey, i was curious? Is Kiwi Geoff still around? He has helped me via remote. Maybe if I am not answering you appropriately, perhaps he or someone can remote acccess my LR and show me where I am going wrong.. And if he IS still around, does he still do the remote help thing?!?!? I know at least several years ago he was helping. But, I also know hes a super busy dude!!!


Geoff is still around.  Doesn't post much at all these days.  The last time was in April.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 26, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> (is this what you are asking?)



Take us through exactly HOW you're doing that. E.g. I click on the eyedropper and then I click on this particular spot shown in X screenshot, and then...

Geoff's mainly working in Uganda these days, so limited internet access. I do screensharing support, but since this is my job, it's a paid service I'm afraid.


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 26, 2016)

KIMMY-KIM said:


> when i go to clean up the green, the red/magenta/purple returns (after red/magenta/purple has been corrected) THEN I go to correct the red/magenta again, the green fringing returns.
> 
> (is this what you are asking?)
> 
> ...


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 26, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Geoff is still around.  Doesn't post much at all these days.  The last time was in April.


Thank you for the update Clee - I really like Geoff.  He's a good egg. He turned me on to this forum approx 5-6 years ago. (time flys)


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 26, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Take us through exactly HOW you're doing that. E.g. I click on the eyedropper and then I click on this particular spot shown in X screenshot, and then...
> 
> Geoff's mainly working in Uganda these days, so limited internet access. I do screensharing support, but since this is my job, it's a paid service I'm afraid.




Victoria.. Okay - I will go ahead and work on the C/A - I will take screen shots and show you what I am doing.
But, my question, (im sure you'll be able to point out where I am going wrong!!! lol, but, If we can't figure out what the problem in-fact is, Can I work on the pink and purple fringing first. - Save it, then make a copy of that image and work on the green fringing on the copy of the image that I corrected the pink on?

Please know this:  I am not trying to be difficult, I just want to explain the best possible way I can show you what is happening without looking like an idiot in the process (which is kind of hard to do) lol.

I wished that I could figure our a way to record a video on what it is that I am doing instead of screen shot by screen shot, then explaining what I am doing. I see a little 'media' button up in the tool bar here within the chat window (right above my comment here) I am wondering if this is only to attach media or if this is an actual record option to record what im doing in LR.

I'll figure it out.. thank you so much again for being patient.

Kim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2016)

You can, but it wouldn't be a great idea. 

A video would be a great idea. You can't upload it to the forum, but you can upload it to something like Dropbox or WeTransfer and then post the link here.


----------



## KIMMY-KIM (Jul 27, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You can, but it wouldn't be a great idea.
> 
> A video would be a great idea. You can't upload it to the forum, but you can upload it to something like Dropbox or WeTransfer and then post the link here.



Good Morning  Victoria.

Okay, my plan.. lol finally.

 I am going to set either my big rig, or my cell phone (dependent on whether or not my cell can pick up the details), anyways, set up one of my cameras to record my 'process' or lack there-of!!   

It will take me a bit to figure out my set up 

 Thank you again.




Kim


----------

